# New Zealand Mantis (Orthodera novaezealandiae) Hatching



## ellroy (May 5, 2007)

One of my New Zealand Mantis (Orthodera novaezealandiae) ootheca started hatching this morning







Nymphs are larger than I was expecting at 7mm-8mm and very active. Will try and get some better pics over the next few days.

Alan


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

Cool they are green


----------



## Ian (May 5, 2007)

Nice work Alan  

Hope to see a hatch on mine any time soon!


----------



## ellroy (May 7, 2007)

Another one started hatching this morning! The nymphs are almost luminous green with a black stripe running down the back, really looking forward to see how they develop.






Will try to get some better pics later,

Alan


----------



## robo mantis (May 7, 2007)

nice congrats.


----------



## ellroy (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, another one hatched this morning.....I say hatch although it was more like an eruption with at least 30 nymphs pouring out! I checked them when I got up this morning and there was nothing, looked again 15 mins later and they were all there!

The older ones have already started eating fruitflies and seem really strong,

Thanks

Alan


----------



## yen_saw (May 9, 2007)

NIce Alan, congrate! it does resemble a young chinese mantis nymph at this stage.


----------

